
AMP pages will now show original URL in Chrome's address bar - malmaud
http://hackernoon.com/optimising-your-application-bundle-size-with-webpack-e85b00bab579
======
howard941
Headline<>article mismatch

~~~
rolph
yes its editorialized title

HN guidelines apply

~~~
howard941
I thought it was an error. There's a bunch of pages matching the title but not
on hackernoon. For ex
[https://duckduckgo.com/?q=AMP+pages+will+now+show+original+U...](https://duckduckgo.com/?q=AMP+pages+will+now+show+original+URL+in+Chrome%27s+address+bar)

